# How important is water?



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

How important is water to bodybuilding/diet?.A guy at my gym says i should be drinking 5-6 liters aday and it a major part of building muscle,thing is if i dont remind myself to drink water i can go for hours without being thirsty.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

very important!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

It is vital. The body is made up mostly of water, and dehydration can cost you big-time. Get that water in you


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

big said:


> It is vital. The body is made up mostly of water, and dehydration *can cost you big-time*. Get that water in you


Can you expand on this please big


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

dan05 said:


> Can you expand on this please big


I meant that dehydration causes a loss of performance in athletes.... I think mild dehydration costs 10% of performance


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Well seen as the entire earth and human race depend on it....i think it helps slighty to drink every now and again.

A lot of bodybuiders would reach a higher potential if they drank more water imo......some seem to neglect it.

I have spoken to guys who use big amounts of gear,brag at how much food they eat blah blah....then look shocked at the fact that when you tell them 2litres minimum.FFS


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Personally- forcing loads of water down you when you don't feel thirsty is a load of bollox...5-6 litles a day, is mad...Water is one of the best *duretics*, if you drink it in excess. And drinking litre after litre puts unnecessary stain on the kidneys. The only time I would say take in excessive water is when your on toxic orals- then drinking loads of water is the lesser of 2 evils.

I reckon 1.5 litres pd is enough. On a day you do cardio, a hot day, after a sauna, you'd need more.


----------



## asl (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a 1.5 litre bottle with me at ALL times, no exceptions and I am constantly sipping. As you know if you wait until you are thirsty you are already dehydrated.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I drink 2-3 litres per day and most of that is because im thirsty all the time anyway, anything over that is feckin ridiculous, the body needs a lot of water for overall health reasons but not that much.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

tom jones said:


> Personally- forcing loads of water down you when you don't feel thirsty is a load of bollox...5-6 litles a day, is mad...Water is one of the best *duretics*, if you drink it in excess. And drinking litre after litre puts unnecessary stain on the kidneys. The only time I would say take in excessive water is when your on toxic orals- then drinking loads of water is the lesser of 2 evils.
> 
> I reckon 1.5 litres pd is enough. On a day you do cardio, a hot day, after a sauna, you'd need more.


Totally agree, forcing down water for the sake of it only acts as a diuretic. If you do want to drink plenty, space it out throught the day.

5-6 ltres is far too much imo.

S


----------



## asl (Jan 25, 2009)

I will normally have a minimum of 3 litres a day but can have anything up to 5 depending on how active and whether I go to the gym


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

pea head said:


> Well seen as the entire earth and human race depend on it....i think it helps slighty to drink every now and again.
> 
> A lot of bodybuiders would reach a higher potential if they drank more water imo......some seem to neglect it.
> 
> I have spoken to guys who use big amounts of gear,brag at how much food they eat blah blah....then look shocked at the fact that when you tell them 2litres minimum.FFS


Yes totally agree with you for *competing* bodybuilders, it can make or break your physique....


----------



## asl (Jan 25, 2009)

I certainly wouldn't condone forcing water down your cake hole, we've all heard about that woman who basically drowned herself by drinking an excess amount. If i drink less than 3 litres I find that my hands and feet feel dry and I don't feel as alert. I suppose we are all very different and we drink what we need individually. For me 3-4 litres a day works.......


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

i would have atleast 4 litres a day. always carry water with me. you dont notice the amount you sip through.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

I drink 6 liters a day and it's like a new lease on mental and physical health for me.

Water is a major component of every body cell, tissue and organ. It plays an important role in almost every body function, including:

* Temperature regulation

* Transportation of oxygen and nutrients through the blood

* Acting as a necessary component of chemical reactions

* Aid in elimination of waste through urine and feces

* Lubrication of joints

* Acting as a major component of body fluids such as mucus and tears

* Giving the cells their shape and stability

One simple rule of thumb is this: Divide your weight in pounds by two. That's the minimum number of ounces your body needs. If you exercise, you need more. Take your weight and multiply by 2/3 to get the number of ounces. Your specific needs may differ.

Don't rely on thirst to indicate your fluid needs. It's actually a symptom of dehydration. It's best to drink before you're thirsty. And waiting until you're thirsty is an especially bad idea when you're over fifty. That's because our thirst mechanism becomes blunted as we age. And everyone should have a water plan, just like a food plan.

One of the best indicators of adequate hydration is frequent urination and urine that's pale in color. However, taking vitamin supplements may color your urine. In that case, let volume guide you.

Beverages containing caffeine or alcohol actually remove water from the body. The worst offender is alcohol.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

5L pd for me, i have 2L when im training


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

water is life!!!!!

and is involved in pretty much nearly all your processes in your body...or is a product of some pathways and processes...

water...could say a hell of a lot of your body is fluid...and without it we'd be fcuked!!!!

absolutely E-ssential ingredient for training...especially during training,throughout the day...and pretty much for the rest of your life!!!!!

water...not just for xmas!!!!


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

if i dont drink 4 litres a day i feel like sh!te, then again 600mg of caffine is demanding lol, if i could get of the buzz i would drink less lol


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

I get through 2-3 litres a day - think 3 is prob about right. Add 2 litres on training days though just through drinking between sets in the gym.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

how important is water?...i supose its down to how long you want to live for...dosnt it go something like we die if we go 3 minutes without air, 3 days without water and 3 weeks without food...its a proven fact that dehydration inhibits atheletic progress.

i think its down to the individual, we need a certain amount of calories to live and the same is true of water - dont neglect it! Personally i find drinking throughout the day...about 3-4 litres...keeps me alert and awake. im 5 days into my first prohormone cycle (havoc, 2 week on 2 week off) and am drinking an extra litre or two...if i dont my pee goes a strong colour and that we all know that aint good!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Everyone should be aiming for 1 litre per 15-20kg of bodyweight each day to maintain optimum hydration.

Therefore someone that is 90kg should be shooting for 4.5 to 6 litres per day.


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

yer over the whole day I drink about 4-5 litres


----------



## Welsh (Dec 22, 2008)

2-3 litres for me.

I cant stop ****ing in work though lol


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

No word of a lie if i dont drink minimum 6-7litres a day i feel madly dehydrated and even with that much water i still dont feel like i have enough...

Waking up 1 litre bang down just to fight off dry mouth and feeling awful, 1-2 litres while training! I dont know whats going on.

Been checked for dyabeties etc after thinking it was just to extreme, but everything comes back normal! So guess its just good to keep watered!


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> No word of a lie if i dont drink minimum 6-7litres a day i feel madly dehydrated and even with that much water i still dont feel like i have enough...
> 
> Waking up 1 litre bang down just to fight off dry mouth and feeling awful, 1-2 litres while training! I dont know whats going on.
> 
> Been checked for dyabeties etc after thinking it was just to extreme, but everything comes back normal! So guess its just good to keep watered!


Get the same thing mate. I drink around 6 litres of water a day and will still wake up with a dry mouth.

I would say water is very important just for the fact that I feel more healthy and energised with plenty of it.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Iron19 said:


> Get the same thing mate. I drink around 6 litres of water a day and will still wake up with a dry mouth.
> 
> I would say water is very important just for the fact that I feel more healthy and energised with plenty of it.


The side effect of waking up needing the toliet sucks though in the night... once or twice EVERY night! lol


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

There really is no set amount guys, you need to learn to know your own body enough to judge the amount you need, its taken a while but ive learnt now to be able to drink enough to maintain full hydration yet not be forcing water down to the point of bloating.


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

If you train, water is essential.

If you don't train, water is essential.

A lot of peoples general illnessness are because they dont drink enough water & or liquids.

If you are training hard, aim to drink around 5 litres a day like most people on here say. If you cardio hard, you may need to increase that. Also, if your on a cycle it pays to drink a fair bit more. In my own experience, when on test, I sweat a hell of a lot at night and when training, so I need an extra 1 or 2 just to make up what I have lost.


----------



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

McQueen said:


> How important is water to bodybuilding/diet?.A guy at my gym says i should be drinking 5-6 liters aday and it a major part of building muscle,thing is if i dont remind myself to drink water i can go for hours without being thirsty.


I read an artical about drinking enough water for your body and that if you drank enough it would not store excess amounts of it. I learnt this when dieting down, there was always that little bit extra fat i wanted to loose around the muscle's for more definition. When i tried drinky twice as much water as normal i noticed in a couple of days I was lighter and had more definition as my body dropped the excess water. But as soon as you forget to drink enough water it all comes back again. If you drink to much water it is not supposed to be good for you kidneys, your body cannot cope so the idea is to find the right amount for you.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm lucky if i get a litre in a day.


----------



## anne12 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello Friends.........

1.Water is necessary to all living things.

2.Water is all around us,in the air and in the ground.It is in milk,vegetables,fruit,meal,leaves,trunks,roots and branches of tree;it is even in stone.

3.Water is used for many things.

-To drink eople should drink 8 glasses of water each day to stay healthy

-To wash things:dishes,cars,clothes,ourselves as needed

-To cook things in;to use in things we cook

-To put out fires

-To play in ools,ponds,lakes,oceans or to play with when using hoses,sprayers,or sprinkles.

-To water plants,lawns,tree,brushes.

To transport cargo and people on ships or boats.

Thanks

health care


----------

